# First time going to the groomers



## EricaP (Jan 4, 2016)

Alfie is 4.5 months and it is almost time for his first grooming! I really want him to look the same but with just a shorter cut. If I told the groomer cut it to 1 or 1 1/2 inches and the same length all over, would he look the same but with just shorter hair? Do I need to get specific or can I just call it a puppy cut? Do I have to say scissors and no shaving?
I also need to find a good groomer. Do I look for one that specifically deals with smaller dogs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Alfie is soooo cute!!! Tucker is getting there too. He is 4 months and a woolly fluff ball. Most on here have said 2"-3" is better but it is all personal preference. It will grow back. With Tucker we know we are going to lose the black tips which we really hate to lose on him but there is not much way around it unless we get Jackie's hairstylist to color it back in!!! Yea...that's man thinking right there. Guys will try anything once!!! On a serious note there will be some who will chime in with way more experience than myself with Havanese trimming and puppy cuts. Best of luck and please post up pictures when he is done so we can all see him. It will help others make their decisions. :thumb:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly's first couple times at the groomers were basically making things look neat and the trimming was done with scissors. Eventually she did start using a clipper on her body but she still scissors the legs and head. Be very specific about how you want the head and face done. Decide whether you want to cut around the eyes or grow out into a top knot. Tell them not to shave the nose. Also some people cut the ears shorter while others let them grow long. Remember hair does grow back if you don't like something but the face takes a long time to get back to natural once you cut it short around the eyes.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a picture of Molly as a puppy. This is an example of how the face and head looks if you cut the hair around the eyes. I see a groomer every six weeks to maintain her cut.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a full body shot.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Those are beautiful shots of Molly that can show a groomer what a nice puppy cut looks like.


----------



## EricaP (Jan 4, 2016)

Eveningpiper said:


> Those are beautiful shots of Molly that can show a groomer what a nice puppy cut looks like.


Yes, I was just thinking that I should just show the groomer Molly's pictures of her haircut. That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks so much for the advice!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am going to show my groomer Molly's cut also! So cute!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Alfie is just a little doll Erica he is going to look darling no matter what! :smile2:


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

The only advice our vet said to tell the groomer was not to cut Rocky's eyelashes. She said they would not grow back if cut. I had no idea about that but he does have some loooong eyelashes.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

GlenK said:


> The only advice our vet said to tell the groomer was not to cut Rocky's eyelashes. She said they would not grow back if cut. I had no idea about that but he does have some loooong eyelashes.


My groomer did a great job being sure to not cut those long eyelashes. I love being able to see them now. They had really grown while Raffi's eyes were covered. I think they make the eyes so expressive!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What beautiful doggies! Alfie is just so white and pretty. And Molly is just a doll.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Kylie is going for his first grooming on April 22nd. Unfortunately I won't be able to be there to talk to the groomer when he goes
so I think I'm going to use those pictures of Molly too!! How long is Molly's hair in those photos?

This is what Kylie looks like now and I know he will look very different when they're finished because he has a lot of silvering in his undercoat:crying:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The pictures of Molly are from two years ago so I can't be exactly sure on the length. However, I have basically kept her in the same kind of cut. She was just groomed two weeks ago. I am measuring her at about 1 1/2 to 2 inches on the length on her back. The sides may be slightly longer which is just the way my groomer styles her.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is another shot of her that is a little closer.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you, I'll tell the groomer and hopefully she'll look as beautiful as Molly!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I do LOVE that adorable fuzzy little face of Kylie's! Sophie looked like that for a long while also. I hated to trim it but to be able for her to see clearly and for me to see her beautiful eyes was worth it. And still darn cute. Can't wait to see Kylie's transformation.

Thank you LochTess for the photos of Molly. I am sending those to my groomer also for Sophie's trim next week! Molly is a doll!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Dee Dee!! Sophie is adorable!! 

How old was she when she first had her first haircut?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for your kind words about Molly!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Jackie loves Molly's cut too. Another pic for the groomer for Tucker. We just hate losing the black tips. I told her that her hair dresser could color them back in!!! :grin2:


----------



## Piddleplace (Feb 16, 2016)

*adorable Molly*

What a cute photo of Molly. She has such a sweet face. Thank you.



Molly120213 said:


> Here is a picture of Molly as a puppy. This is an example of how the face and head looks if you cut the hair around the eyes. I see a groomer every six weeks to maintain her cut.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Alfie is just precious! Molly's is darling with the perfect cut!  I definitely would not say puppy cut!  Every groomer has a different idea of what that means. That's a lesson I learned with my first Havanese. I would not leave Alfie alone while being groomed. It's probably a good idea to interview several different groomers before making an appointment. My two have had the same home groomer for three years. It works out great because they know her. Plus I can watch and learn a little at the same time.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I also printed a picture of Molly a while back. At least I think it was Molly. Seems to me it was posted around Christmas time and she had a dress or tutu on, or something. I don't quite remember but I gave it to our groomer! I thought it showed a perfect groom!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So far ChiChi has only paws and sani cuts.. But when I do have her groomed I want her face like Molly's! Adorable!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly's first couple times at the groomers were basically making things look neat and the trimming was done with scissors. Eventually she did start using a clipper on her body but she still scissors the legs and head. Be very specific about how you want the head and face done. Decide whether you want to cut around the eyes or grow out into a top knot. Tell them not to shave the nose. Also some people cut the ears shorter while others let them grow long. Remember hair does grow back if you don't like something but the face takes a long time to get back to natural once you cut it short around the eyes.


I love Molly's pictures. What did you tell the groomer initially when she started getting the full groom cut? Rudy is 10 months old and hasn't gone through the blowing coat stage. That's the reason I am keeping him in a puppycut. But I want to keep his hair on his head longer and maybe just do his bangs. Do you have Molly's ears and mustache trimmed? Also do you know the clipper size the groomer uses on Molly? My groomer told me the clipper that would give me the longest length is the size E. This clipper cuts to about 1 or 1 1/2 inches in length. I wish there was a clipper that would leave 2" in length.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lisa T. said:


> I love Molly's pictures. What did you tell the groomer initially when she started getting the full groom cut? Rudy is 10 months old and hasn't gone through the blowing coat stage. That's the reason I am keeping him in a puppycut. But I want to keep his hair on his head longer and maybe just do his bangs. Do you have Molly's ears and mustache trimmed? Also do you know the clipper size the groomer uses on Molly? My groomer told me the clipper that would give me the longest length is the size E. This clipper cuts to about 1 or 1 1/2 inches in length. I wish there was a clipper that would leave 2" in length.


Grooming has been a process where I have liked some things and hated others. Then I just talk to my groomer and she makes the adjustments. Some things that I didn't like were when the top of her snout looked shaved down and when the hair over her eyes was cut and ended up looking like a shelf or visor. I have let the hair on her snout grow out and it parts naturally and forms her moustache. The hair is shorter over her eyes and blends into shorter hair on her forehead so we got rid of the "shelf". Molly is tiny and I do have her ears and beard trimmed up a little when they get too long. I just think it looks better on her. My groomer knows that I want a shorter cut but I still want her to look like a Havi and never want her shaved. She sometimes goes a little shorter on the hair on her belly and shaves her armpits a little just to help me with problem areas. I like it that she just clips the body and scissors the legs and head and sides to blend everything in. I do not know the size of the clipper blade she uses.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Grooming has been a process where I have liked some things and hated others. Then I just talk to my groomer and she makes the adjustments. Some things that I didn't like were when the top of her snout looked shaved down and when the hair over her eyes was cut and ended up looking like a shelf or visor. I have let the hair on her snout grow out and it parts naturally and forms her moustache. The hair is shorter over her eyes and blends into shorter hair on her forehead so we got rid of the "shelf". Molly is tiny and I do have her ears and beard trimmed up a little when they get too long. I just think it looks better on her. My groomer knows that I want a shorter cut but I still want her to look like a Havi and never want her shaved. She sometimes goes a little shorter on the hair on her belly and shaves her armpits a little just to help me with problem areas. I like it that she just clips the body and scissors the legs and head and sides to blend everything in. I do not know the size of the clipper blade she uses.


If you ever find out the size of the clippers she uses, you can pm me.
Molly is adorable. I don't know how much Rudy weighs. He hasn't been to the vet in the last few months. I'm guessing he's about 8 -9 lbs. He will be 11 months on the 28th.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rudy is soooo cute! He has lightened up so much to a pretty light chocolate!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Such a cutie. I don't know if i would want to cut that hair. Just hope a good job will be done.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

All these pics are so cute! Mkes me a little less nervous to take Sophie in.

LochNess Sophie had her first face trim (bangs) at a little over 6 months old. I showed her in puppy class so had to keep it long til then. I had it cut the day after our last show I couldn't wait to let her see better. Since then she's had 1 more trim. Next week will be her first body trim.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GlenK said:


> The only advice our vet said to tell the groomer was not to cut Rocky's eyelashes. She said they would not grow back if cut. I had no idea about that but he does have some loooong eyelashes.


That's not true. Eye lashes are hair, and are interimitently shed. That PARTICULAR eyelash won't get longer again, but when the time comes, and that one is shed (just like ours fall out!) the new one will grow just as long as the original.

You sure don't wand a dog's eyelashes shaved down so short that they can't protect the dog's eyes (which is their purpuse) but some Havanese grow EXTRAVAGANTLY long eyelashes. It would be impossible for the groomer to shorten the head hair and not get these too. (And they would look pretty funny if you did!

Think of the length of eyelashes on a short haired breed... Maybe a Labrador or a Jack Russell. The eyelashes need to be at least that long, but that's pretty short!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Spa Day for my two and of course it's raining!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> Spa Day for my two and of course it's raining!


I can always predict the rain based on Molly's grooming appointments too!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't noticed Sophie's eyelashes being long yet but here is a photoshoot I did with a little girl named Rosie who also has magnificent long eyelashes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Spa Day today...Looks like Miss Truffles could use an eyelash trim! :biggrin1:


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't noticed Sophie's eyelashes being long yet but here is a photoshoot I did with a little girl named Rosie who also has magnificent long eyelashes. 

That's a nice haircut too and a really cute pup!! 

I'm so nervous about Kylie's haircut on the 22nd, I know he's going to lose a lot of his beautiful black hair :crying: I've never been to this groomer before and unfortunately I can't bring him in myself but I did talk with her on the phone and emailed her the pictures of Molly.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Spa Day today...Looks like Miss Truffles could use an eyelash trim! :biggrin1:
> View attachment 113754


Miss Truffles is beautiful!!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Truffles is just gorgeous!!!😄


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Truffles really is a natural born model she is beautiful!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

All the dogs pictures on this thread are just beautiful! :smile2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Truffles is a glamor girl. Cute photo.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's my Scouter boy on this lazy rainy Sunday morning. The groomer used her own hair conditioner on him as a trial. They both have lot's of hair! :biggrin1: He is sooo soft.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Scouter is beautiful! So is Truffles. All of these dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh he is so beautiful!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Scouter looks lovable. His expression is so soft and sweet.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is the sweetest boy ever. He always wants to meet and be petted by everyone.  We love him and the Truffles so much!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Scout and Truffles have gorgeous coats and look so huggable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> Scout and Truffles have gorgeous coats and look so huggable!


Awww....thanks. I'll pass that along to their groomer. I don't know what we would do without her.


----------

